

EU requests Google delete Street View images after 6 months - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/eu-requests-google-delete-street-view-images-after-6-months-20100226/

======
anigbrowl
I think it would be better to just remove the people altogether. Taking
photographs in pairs (and possibly using a small radar gun as well) makes it
pretty easy to derive 3d, and Google Earth etc. is steadily getting more 3d of
ordinary buildings. Texture mapping the street view photographs onto the 3d
models of houses is surely not far behind, and 'editing out' people and cars
automatically becomes practical.

Yes, this does need a huge amount of computing power. And some of that task
can be farmed out. Imagine that when someone uses a Nexus One with their
'goggles' app, the phone does some primitive analysis of the scene as data
comes in from the camera, then uploads the results to Google Earth's servers,
allowing them to refine their models.

But I've always believed that Google were playing the long, long game with
Google Earth. I can see it being a platform for everything from 3d games to
real-time analysis of census or business data.

